# Stock Cubes



## sookie (Oct 4, 2012)

Hi everyone!

I'm brand new right here, and I want to ask you an opinion.. what do you think about stock cubes? Do you think are healthy or not?

thank you to everyone will answer!


----------



## minas6907 (Aug 14, 2012)

I think you'll find very few people who will say they are healthy. They are pretty much chicken or beef flavored salt cubes. You can use them as a replacement for salt in some cases, but the flavor they give is pretty bland, nothing like stock. Its easy to intensify the flavor of a stock or sauce by reducing it, but if your using the cubes, you intensify the salty flavor they have, they make poor sauces.

Sent from my DROID X2 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## fermi fang (Sep 30, 2012)

according to marco pierre white.. u take them and RUB ON EVERYTHING
take beef stock cubes and rub ur beef with it... (personally all i can say is LMAO... but hey im 19 years old.. not marco pierre white..) and when marco says something.... well maybe u should "trust him:?"

well the stock cubes...
personally not so happy with them esp with different brands.. they might put alot of wierd additives.. but if its more natural.. why not?
technically u can produce stock cube like stuff by drying out bones/ meat and grinding em up into powder...


----------



## flipflopgirl (Jun 27, 2012)

A good alternative to the cubes if you are stuck without the real deal is Better than Bullion.

Not cheap, but convenience never is.

Still pretty salty, tho.

Another alternative is a low sodium CARTON of stock.

Resealable and will keep for a while if kept cold (take from fridge, pour and stick back in fridge).

Get in the habit of keeping a few containers in your freezer, to keep trimmings for stock, well marked with start date and contents.

One for beef bones and trimmings, one for poultry, one for veg.

Be aware of the condition and quality of what you freeze...bad ingredients make bad stock.

I also do not "season" my stock.

Way more versatile to save the herbs, S&P for actual dish.

Pick a day when you are gonna be home all day and make your own, portion out to muffin pans and freeze.

Place these little chunks of goodness in another well marked container, place back in freezer.

Well worth the effort and very simple.

mimi

*OBTW...welcome to CT!


----------



## petemccracken (Sep 18, 2008)

I've used http://bonewerksculinarte.com/ products for many applications and much prefer them to cubes, powders, or pastes.


----------



## michaelga (Jan 30, 2012)

PeteMcCracken said:


> I've used http://bonewerksculinarte.com/ products for many applications and much prefer them to cubes, powders, or pastes.


Who do you get these products through? I've not heard of them and am interested thanks.

Mike


----------



## petemccracken (Sep 18, 2008)

Send them an email, it appears their on-line store is currently down for maintenance, in the past, they had both retail and trade on-line sales.

I'm not aware of any distributor marketing channels, I've always purchased direct.


----------



## phatch (Mar 29, 2002)

Better than Bouillion has a low sodium line I use. More than Gourmet makes quite good stock concentrates but they're pricey.

Bouillion cubes are not particularly suited to good cooking. They are useful occasionally as "tricks" for particular dishes or effects as in its use in as "Chicken MSG"-- mostly a trick of Chinese cooking where traditional seasonings were not readily available.  You can find it used in Chinese cookbooks of the early to mid 70s in the US often enough.


----------



## michaelga (Jan 30, 2012)

PeteMcCracken said:


> Send them an email, it appears their on-line store is currently down for maintenance, in the past, they had both retail and trade on-line sales.
> 
> I'm not aware of any distributor marketing channels, I've always purchased direct.


Thanks


----------



## ga home cook (Sep 11, 2012)

I work for Unilever and they have a product now available at the grocery

http://www.knorr.com/product/category/245804/homestyle-stock-

It is a smaller version of the stocks that are available to the resturants. Check it out. I highly recommend them.


----------



## sookie (Oct 4, 2012)

thank you all guys!


----------



## sookie (Oct 4, 2012)

thank you =)


----------



## flipflopgirl (Jun 27, 2012)

Thanks Pete!

Sent them an email for product/price info.

With only the 2 of us at home I have been planing menus and shopping list around my addiction to homemade chicken stock.

This will help a lot, I hope.

mimi


----------



## kippers (Aug 31, 2012)

GA Home Cook said:


> I work for Unilever and they have a product now available at the grocery
> 
> http://www.knorr.com/product/category/245804/homestyle-stock-
> 
> It is a smaller version of the stocks that are available to the resturants. Check it out. I highly recommend them.


A very good product in particular the fish stock pot that does not appear on your American link.

Ps I live near Port Sunlight Village http://www.portsunlightvillage.com/


----------



## kippers (Aug 31, 2012)

Fermi Fang said:


> according to marco pierre white.. u take them and RUB ON EVERYTHING
> take beef stock cubes and rub ur beef with it... (personally all i can say is LMAO... but hey im 19 years old.. not marco pierre white..) and when marco says something.... well maybe u should "trust him:?"
> 
> well the stock cubes...
> ...


I would trust him no wierd additives here http://www.knorr.co.uk/Products/Knorr-Stock-Pots.aspx


----------



## ga home cook (Sep 11, 2012)

Kippers,

I have not saw the Fish version.  The Vegetable, Beef and Chicken are excellent.

I've never been to Port Sunlight.  I know several folks there.


----------

